# my Red Claw Crayfish



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

vid

works?


----------



## the ramblin man (Aug 27, 2005)

Yep, works here. That was a pretty vicious attack.

So what happened in the end? Did the fish just keel over and die (looked like it was starting to float at the end of the vid) or did the crayfish attack it again and eat it?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

the ramblin man said:


> Yep, works here. That was a pretty vicious attack.
> 
> So what happened in the end? Did the fish just keel over and die (looked like it was starting to float at the end of the vid) or did the crayfish attack it again and eat it?
> [snapback]1179196[/snapback]​


So what happened in the end?
he just ate some of the goldfish and left the rest.

Did the fish just keel over and die (looked like it was starting to float at the end of the vid) or did the crayfish attack it again and eat it?

he attacked it again and cought it and he started eating it.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Kool video, my blue lobster would eat algee pellets, try feeding him some.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

bmpower007 said:


> Kool video, my blue lobster would eat algee pellets, try feeding him some.
> [snapback]1179534[/snapback]​


yeah i do


----------



## Bloody_pacu (Aug 3, 2005)

Nice work for the crayfish, not for you.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Bloody_pacu said:


> Nice work for the fish, not for you.
> [snapback]1179545[/snapback]​


what the f*ck


----------



## Bloody_pacu (Aug 3, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> Bloody_pacu said:
> 
> 
> > Nice work for the fish, not for you.
> ...


 "







" Laughing for no reason like crazy freak.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Bloody_pacu said:


> henry 79 said:
> 
> 
> > Bloody_pacu said:
> ...


no im







at a turd like you for posting stupid sh*t like that


----------



## Bloody_pacu (Aug 3, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> Bloody_pacu said:
> 
> 
> > henry 79 said:
> ...


ah so thats why you laugh like crazy freak? thanks for explaining it to me.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Bloody_pacu said:


> henry 79 said:
> 
> 
> > Bloody_pacu said:
> ...


----------

